# Wanted: Entry level road bike



## aussiepete (18 Jul 2009)

Hi All,

I've been in London for just over a year now, have a cheap Hybrid which does the job to get to and from work however I'm looking for a road bike to do a few longer rides.

Went into cycle surgery and while the trek entry level road bike looked perfect, the price didn't at £595. It's not so much the price as such though, its that I could potentially be leaving the UK in 12 months and realise that I'll lose a lot of that £595 when I try to resell.

So, I'm after a second hand entry level road bike costing up to £300. Looked on gumtree and very few road bikes go up (and I suspect those which do are often stolen) so I thought I would try my luck here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gogadjetgo (27 Aug 2009)

hi there, im selling my bike to fund a new one. its an ambrosio solaro wih a full sora groupset, new bontrager tyres and is only 10 months old and been serviced twice so in really good order. its £350 though, but thought id let you know.
Cheers


----------



## aussiepete (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I picked myself up a Specialized Allez Sport for £350 two weeks after posting here, seems like a nice bike and exactly what I was after


----------

